# Veterans Affairs drops survey of vets' satisfaction rates



## blackberet17 (27 Feb 2015)

http://ottawacitizen.com/news/politics/veterans-affairs-drops-survey-of-vets-satisfaction-rates



> The Conservative government is facing accusations of wil[l]ful blindness after Veterans Affairs Canada quietly axed a survey that asked ex-soldiers how satisfied they were with the department’s service.
> 
> The decision to drop the national client survey was made despite spending cuts and significant changes to how Veterans Affairs interacts with veterans, including the controversial closure of nine regional offices and a concerted push toward the online services.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rifleman62 (27 Feb 2015)

I have been a VAC "Client" for years and have never received a survey.


----------



## blackberet17 (5 Mar 2015)

I don't know what the selection process is for such lucky participants...


----------

